# New Puppy On Raw



## Jacob&Griffin (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi there !
So I am picking up my new spoo puppy Griffin in 2 weeks and really want him to be on a raw diet ! My old guy Jacob is on a partial raw diet that is vegetarian as he is in his second stage of kindey failure and it has to be very low protein. 

So I need some help to make a prey model diet for my new spoo, I dont really understand how to feed it to a puppy. What RMB should I be feeding and how much as he gets bigger? I have never done this with a puppy before so I am a little nervous on knowing what size of bones or from what parts of the animal they should be from? This is also my first bigger dog on raw!

Everyone always tells me chicken backs but it seems that people have different opinions on this. I will be mostly on chicken and beef when it is on sale. I will be feeding some veggies here and there but more as treats then part of his meal.

Whats is a good proportionate meal for the week on my requirements of chicken and beef? 

P.S both parents are around 50 lbs as adults if that helps


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pups need a slightly different diet to adults, and are less tolerant of inadequate of excessive nutrients. I have found this site very helpful: DogAware.com Articles: Homemade Raw Diets for Dogs


----------

